# Upstate SC/Western NC make and take



## coolbotz

Who would be interested in getting together with other South Carolina/North Carolina haunters to have a make and take. I am in Spartanburg in upstate SC, about 1.5 hours South of Charlotte, NC. I have access to lots of vent motors, power supplies and other electronic goodies. PM me if you have some interest and give me some idea about when and where you'd like to organize something. C'mon, lets build something.


----------



## Darcula

count me in.
dar.
<3


----------



## CreeepyCathy

count me in.


----------



## The Halloween Lady

Me too!!!


----------



## Darcula

People who have responded to my messages are, in no particular order ~
CreepyCathy
The Halloween Lady
Killer20
and Coolbotz
so, let's get this started! whoot!

meet up suggestions ~

1 meet at a coffee shop, park, or other public place.
2 meet at a pro haunt and go in as a group.
3 meet at one of our homes and oogle said owner's props. 

Side note: found out that at lest 3 of us won't be having haunts this year, so a make and take might be not as good of an idea as just a meet and greet for our first meeting. also, if we meet at someone's home, who needs to bring what snacks and goodies? since there's only 5 of us so far, and our significant others, we might need to bring 2 things each. just saying.

another side note: if we meet at a house, it can't be mine because i had a carpet disaster.....of epic proportions. sorry. it will be fixed by christmas tho, i'm gonna make it happen. 
(which leads me to another thought: what about a nightmare b4 christmas m&g? so we can stave off those cute and fuzzies for a day or two!)


----------



## Darcula

ok, so how about our first meet up on ~
Thursday 9/27 or Friday 9/28 
at Halloween Express across from the Haywood Mall in Greenville? (next to Babies R Us)

i'm good either day.
everyone hit my cell phone up!
even if there's only 1 or 2 other people who can make it, that's okay, as nothing is official yet. i think.
unless you proclaim me the supreme ruler of the western upstate sc/mtn nc group, i'd like to keep everything democratic-like.
dar.
<3


----------



## Darcula

i'm guessing friday tho.
dar.
<3


----------



## Darcula

~ CHOOSE YOUR OWN ADVENTURE ~
but coming to a general consensus would be nice!​

the weekend of the 
19th - 21st
26th - 28st 

how about us meeting at a 

choose 1-
spirit/halloween express store
book store
hobbylobby
garden ridge

at maybe around 4-6 pm,

then those of us who want can go out to eat at some cheap burger joint,

and then maybe to a haunt?

just for a meet and greet, because i know that all of us are so busy with real life that we can't even haunt this year :crykin:, so make and takes are not a good idea, and some of us can't meet at night and some can't meet in the day.

this is over a week away, so mark your calendars because i KNOW we all need our haunt fix this year!

dar.
<3


----------



## CreeepyCathy

see ya tomorrow.


----------



## killer20

What about the 20th the place I dont care about just let me know and I will try my best to be there


----------



## CreeepyCathy

great seeing Dar and TheHalloweenLady yesterday. 
Hope we can all get together, in the Spring, and build something.


----------



## badger

Why did I not see this before now? AAAUUUUGGGHHH!!!


----------



## Darcula

Welcome badger!

and thanks for hanging out with me Cathy and Laura! it was nice to meet you and have a ghouls day out! lol

i've been sick with the eeevil flu. i even missed the pumpkintown festival! i have no clue how long this will last either.
i'm hoping to be better by this weekend tho.
so gimme a call if you guys wanna do something, or talk amongst yourselves. 

dar


----------



## Darcula

not sick anymore!
anyone want to do something friday night or saturday night?
call me!
dar.


----------

